# Dexaprine?



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got a sample of this with my Predator order and wondered what it is exactly as there's no info on it really? Is it a pre workout stim?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Fat burner meant to be pretty decent


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Recommends only to take half a cap at a time? Is it really that strong?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

It is really strong. A whole cap on an empty stomach made me feel like sh1t. Half a tab before fasted cardio however and I was unstoppable!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah its f*cking strong on an empty stomach. I didnt eat all day after and had a suppressed appetite for days after. Half before fasted cardio would work well.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Its very strong, i had a whole one in the morning and spent the next few hours feeling like i was going to pass out


----------



## allnatural923 (Oct 13, 2011)

Definitely a good product. I can handle a full capsule now, and gives me a great kick in the middle of the day since I'm up really early.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

It is pretty much the strongest stimulant fat burner there is. Nothing else we know of compares to it.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

predatorN said:


> It is pretty much the strongest stimulant fat burner there is. Nothing else we know of compares to it.


I would have to concur with this. I have tried several of the over the counter, and *ahem* not over the counter, fat burners. This one does seem to live up to the hype. Probably the strongest one I have used outside of Pharma based ECA stack and Clen. And it is not far off Pharma ECA to be honest, will know more once I get into it.

It give me shakes similar to Clen. I take a whole cap about an hour before training in the morning at 6am, and another 0.5 cap at about 2pm, and I am noticing that about an hour after the gym I am still jittering. My workouts are brilliant and I sweat like I am in a shower when on Cardio. There is 100Kg of me for it to get dispersed in  , so I would suggest that if you weigh less than this then start with 0.5 tablets, and work up.

Genuinely very impressed by this. Also am doing a write up of this and another couple of products once this cycle is completed, and will be posting in the appropriate sections.

Cheers

Diggy

(note I am not in anyway affiliated or sponsored by ANY supplement company - before anyone thinks this is a plug for them  )


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice review Diggy. For those who have not used it or don't weigh 100kg stick to half a tab, twice a day if needed as otherwise it is just too much.

We were giving these out at Body Power in May and it was funny seeing people coming back after using a sample, as high as kites and asking for bottles and planning to take them before nights out!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers for the info guys. Will take half a pill tomorrow about an hour PWO see how it goes.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Any samples floating about? Sounds like something I wouldn't mind trying but don't fancy splashing out on a full bottle just in case it leaves me a jittering mess


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

blitz2163 said:


> Any samples floating about? Sounds like something I wouldn't mind trying but don't fancy splashing out on a full bottle just in case it leaves me a jittering mess


You get a free sample when you make a purchase from Predator Nutrition


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> You get a free sample when you make a purchase from Predator Nutrition


Yup, I bought my dexaprine through Predator, and got a sample of Dexaprine with it!  Meant I could assess what 0.5 a tab was like without using any of the ones I bought! I know I'm a tight git... :lol:


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol, we also have this in a 15 count size now for just 14.99 for those who want to try before they buy. Even that is good for 14-28 days depending on how you dose it.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

predatorN said:


> Lol, we also have this in a 15 count size now for just 14.99 for those who want to try before they buy. Even that is good for 14-28 days depending on how you dose it.


Nice one I might pick up a bottle when I get paid


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Cheers for the info guys. Will take half a pill tomorrow about an hour PWO see how it goes.


Please post how you got on, I will be interested to see how it affects you.


----------



## baldwanus (Oct 10, 2011)

glad to see so many people enjoying dexaprine!

for a first time user, yes i would deff. suggest starting out with a half pill. i would have to say the appetite suppression is my favorite aspect of dexa, stuff kills my appetite for hours!


----------



## G-IronMike-B (Jun 8, 2011)

Like the sounds of this stuff! Think ill look into it!


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Just ensure you stick to the dose, or, Iron Mike or not, you will be down for the count


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Dexaprime is a fat burner, but many use it as a pre-workout stimulant including myself stacked with hemavol. Dexaprime is very strong, and can hit you hard at first, that is why we recommend starting at half a tab on an empty stomach. Some people stay at that dose, some people increase. Really shouldn't need more than 1.5 pills a day, and that would be for more, "Hardcore" users.

Mike


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> It's a decent fat burner.


How is it compared to blaze?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Ojay - it is stronger than Blaze based on our knowledge of both products' ingredient profile.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

predatorN said:


> Ojay - it is stronger than Blaze based on our knowledge of both products' ingredient profile.


Cheers

Has it got any of those carb blockers that burners like endoburn or shredabull have

Also how about anything for the receptors like lipo6black ultra concentrate?


----------



## baldwanus (Oct 10, 2011)

OJay said:


> Cheers
> 
> Has it got any of those carb blockers that burners like endoburn or shredabull have
> 
> Also how about anything for the receptors like lipo6black ultra concentrate?


dexaprine is a straight forward fat burner - has the stims to give you energy throughout the day, and with the addition of citrus aurantium some awesome appetite suppression. along with that, you've got your 3,3/3,5 thyroidals to really kick the fat burning into gear


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I might give it a trial get a review sorted comparing to the other ones I've logged, be interesting to log with blaze experience


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

predatorN said:


> Ojay - it is stronger than Blaze based on our knowledge of both products' ingredient profile.


From trying a sample of both I'd say Blaze felt stronger to me, however Dexaprine is a prop blend so no idea what the actual mg's of everything is. If you'd like a sample to try out we've still got a few in stock, just give us a shout and we'll send one up.

Both solid products, if you're after a "OMG that's strong!" type stimulant based fat burner.


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

BBWarehouse said:


> From trying a sample of both I'd say Blaze felt stronger to me, however Dexaprine is a prop blend so no idea what the actual mg's of everything is. If you'd like a sample to try out we've still got a few in stock, just give us a shout and we'll send one up.
> 
> Both solid products, if you're after a "OMG that's strong!" type stimulant based fat burner.


I always enjoy seeing a competitor try our products. Thanks for your review. Unfortunately, despite it possibly being your honest review, I really dont see how these 2 can even be compared at this point.

If I have any of the following information incorrect, please correct me so I may change it.

Warrior Blaze Ingredient Profile:



> Supplement Facts:
> 
> Serving Size - 1 Capsule
> 
> ...


So in the entire product, there is 1,3 dimethyl, caffeine, and green tea...or a total of 160mg of stims per pill(Green Tea at 98% polyphenols doesn't have any true stimulating effect that I've ever experienced). Of these caffeine and green tea have been shown to burn fat, yet caffeine doesn't really burn fat effectively, simply gives us energy to burn fat...so in the entire product, we're left with 1 ingredient shown to burn fat.

Now here is where it gets interesting to see which is "stronger". As I previously stated, each serving of Blaze provides the users with 100mg of Caffeine + 60mg 1,3 Dimethyl as its sole stimulant source...right? Right.

Now lets look at Dexaprine...

iForce Nutrition Dexaprine Profile:



> Supplement Facts:
> 
> Serving Size - 1 Tablet
> 
> ...


So now in this product, we have a total of 650mg of actives...and ALL of them are stims(the 3,3' and 3,5 will be touched on in a second). That means despite not knowing how the prop blend breaks down, we still know there are at a minimum of 3-4x more stimulants in 1 pill of Dexaprine as there is in Blaze(160mg x 3 = 480mg/ 160mg x 4 = 640mg)

Now, since I want to be completely honest here, since the Citrus Aurantium is 30%, there obviously is 70% of it that is not a stimulant. Citrus Aurantium is usually dosed at 10-25mg of actives, so we can safely assume that the profile above contains about 40-75mg of Citrus Aurantium. Lets go with 75mg just for haha's. That means of the full 75mg, we are left with 22.5mg actives, and 52.5mg of useless herb. So lets be fair and remove the 52.5mg from the total stimulant amount I gave above. This leaves us with 597.5mg of stimulants in a single dose of Dexaprine...as compared to you 160mg. Even with a FULL 2-3 pill dose, you're just barely matching what Dexaprine has in a single pill.

On top of that, dexaprine also contains great doses of 3,3' and 3,5 diiodo which act as muscle preservers and help push our thyroid into overdrive. So while you may not "feel" these, they sure as hell burn fat.

Summation:

*Stimulants per pill*

Warrior Blaze: 160mg

Dexaprine: 597.5mg

Which one is stronger? The numbers don't lie. I will say however, as one of the few people who do know this exact breakdown of ingredients, Dexaprine has more caffeine, more 1,3 dimethyl, includes potent Theophylline, includes potent Citrus Aurantium, and includes both 3,3'/3,5 diiodo.

Both strength/potency, bang for your buck, and overall "effect" goes to Dexaprine. there is not another product on the market that comes close in terms of total stimulants offered in a single dose, or the "per dose" price.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I think they should both be trialled over a longer duration say a full tub worth with the same training and diet see what the actual outcome is. I have tried blaze for a full month and am very very impressed with it. If you really believe it is dexaprine that is better I am more than willing to be your guinea pig and log a tub of that if you are willing to provide one. Rather than just the little samples people try.


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> I think they should both be trialled over a longer duration say a full tub worth with the same training and diet see what the actual outcome is. I have tried blaze for a full month and am very very impressed with it. If you really believe it is dexaprine that is better I am more than willing to be your guinea pig and log a tub of that if you are willing to provide one. Rather than just the little samples people try.


I'll get some promos going in the Predator section soon, so you can apply and win some.

1 sample is all you'll need to see the difference however. I mean looking at what I just posted I seriously have 0 idea how a product that has 3 same ingredients as another, yet lower doses of all 3, and doesn't contain 2 other potent stimulants...could be anywhere as powerful. The math doesn't add up for me.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Well if win one will def apply and see what it's like I'm not a fan of one off samples I like to make sure it's given full time to show its effectiveness


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> Well if win one will def apply and see what it's like I'm not a fan of one off samples I like to make sure it's given full time to show its effectiveness


Fully understood, and I can absolutely respect that.

Check the Predator section later on this week  I just posted asking what people would enjoy logging, so if you could go post up Dexaprine so we can get the ball rolling


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorted


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Ojay - I know this seems harsh but as a rep for bodybuilding warehouse we cannot provide you free product as these kinds f giveaways are for customers only. As for your product Blaze the fact of the matter is that Dexaprine has both higher doses and added ingredients so that should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

VaughnTrue said:


> I always enjoy seeing a competitor try our products. Thanks for your review. Unfortunately, despite it possibly being your honest review, I really dont see how these 2 can even be compared at this point.


I am more than happy to send you a sample so you can try it out for yourself. In terms of the ingredient profiles.....a product doesn't need to be complicated to work. In fact many of the best products are ridiculously simple - Scivation Xtend for example, is a combination of just plain BCAA's, Cit Malate and Vitamin B6...and it works better than 99% of other intra-workouts out there.

There is only so much active material you can pack into a capsule - the more ingredients, the less of each the product will contain.

Blaze only contains 3 ingredients because they're ingredients that have been shown to "work", in the highest possibly dosages. It doesn't contain anything else pixie dusted in there....because nothing else would fit in the cap. It's the highest possibly dosage of 3 highly popular compounds in 1 cap.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

VaughnTrue said:


> yet lower doses of all 3


Does this mean you'll be revealing what's actually in the prop blend?

As above, all that's in Blaze is those 3 ingredients because that's all that *physically fit *in the cap. That it's sold out twice over the past 3 weeks now, and consistently get's stunning reviews on facebook (i.e. from real customers), shows what a solid product it is.

Nothing against your company or Dexaprine, as I said originally, it's a solid product, but I think it's a bit disengenous to say it has higher dosages when you've not actually said what's in the product (proprietary blend).


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

How can that possibly be "all the cap can fit"? A standard 00 cap can fit 700-750mg, while you can pack 800-900mg into one if you jet mill the raws. You have 460mg/cap...please explain how this is "all you can fit" to me.

Also, i don't need to give out the prop blend. I'm sitting here as one of THREE people who know the blend #'s, and it's clear that we have more caffeine, more 1,3 dimeth, and our green tea extract is extracted for Theophylline(another stimulant) and not polyphenols.

Dexaprine has ~600mg of stims/pill...blaze has 160. PLEASE show me how 160mg of stims > 600mg of the SAME stims + more!


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

PS: I enjoy your "check the logs" attitude.

Funny how you have ZERO response which touches on any points I brought up regarding ingredients or dosing.

Just so were both on the same page, you do realize that less of an ingredient(most importantly stimulants) , cannot be more potent than a larger dose of the same ingredients right?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Guys, this is a Dexaprine thread so can we keep it on topic please.

I think it would also be good practice if competing Advertisers and Reps didn't get involved in threads which are specifically focused on another companies products.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys,

I am actually 2 weeks into a cycle of Dexaprine at the moment, and I have to say I am extremely impressed with it, and will (as promised to PredatorN) be writing up the product, how it made me feel, the losses I got on it - and they have to date been staggering. If this continues then they will have been more effective than the last ECA stack I used. I am on 1.5 tabs per day right now on training days - a full tab in the morning before the gym, and a half around 2pm. And on a full tab on non-training days split 0,5 in the AM, and 0.5 in the PM.

Following this I plan to do the same with Warrior Blaze, as again it seems to get great reviews. I will then if you both agree and have the balls :lol: , post a compare and contrast on them both. Your call. I will review them both independently and write them up anyway, both here and on your respective sites, anything more than this is up to you.

So you understand that I do these things correctly, and take a certain amount of pride in both the write up, and also the science, possibly pseudo-science  , below are the links to two articles I have already written here for your reference. The reviews of Dex and WBlaze will also take the same format, but with a results section also. Additionally I am just in teh process of writing a further two reviews of products, one a PH and one a Fat-loss stack which will be making an appearance in the next week or so.

Typical write up styles:

Yohimbine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Have a great day, and leave the independent review to me! :rockon:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Guys, this is a Dexaprine thread so can we keep it on topic please.
> 
> I think it would also be good practice if competing Advertisers and Reps didn't get involved in threads which are specifically focused on another companies products.


Happy to bow out. We just posted because a product we distribute was brought up earlier on in the thread, and we didn't feel what was written was accurate. In any case, it's customers opinions that matter most and I look forward to how reviews play out over the next few months - hopefully lots pop up and it'll give people more opportunity to find the best products to help them cut up in spring! 



DiggyV said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am actually 2 weeks into a cycle of Dexaprine at the moment, and I have to say I am extremely impressed with it, and will (as promised to PredatorN) be writing up the product, how it made me feel, the losses I got on it - and they have to date been staggering. If this continues then they will have been more effective than the last ECA stack I used. I am on 1.5 tabs per day right now on training days - a full tab in the morning before the gym, and a half around 2pm. And on a full tab on non-training days split 0,5 in the AM, and 0.5 in the PM.
> 
> ...


Love the write-ups, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Look forward to the review Diggy. I am sure Blaze will provide a strong stimuant effect but without repeating Vaughns's comments the raw numbers for Dexaprine are higher!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

i think there must be something wrong with me... I recently started taking dexaprine. I did feel slightly more focused and initially got the dry mouth syndrom but nothing that i would say made me feel I was any sort of stimulate. Maybe i am not giving it long enough before i have something to eat (30mins) ? or maybe its because i have copious amounts and have been for some while of caffeine a day and I dont know if that would less effects? Or could just be i am very tired and also on a high deficit cal diet?

However i do think it has worked as an appetite surpressent as i usually would be constantly looking for food and now i eat my meals, easily enough, but not looking to snacking in between. I think i would definitely try dexaprine again though.


----------



## baldwanus (Oct 10, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> i think there must be something wrong with me... I recently started taking dexaprine. I did feel slightly more focused and initially got the dry mouth syndrom but nothing that i would say made me feel I was any sort of stimulate. Maybe i am not giving it long enough before i have something to eat (30mins) ? or maybe its because i have copious amounts and have been for some while of caffeine a day and I dont know if that would less effects? Or could just be i am very tired and also on a high deficit cal diet?
> 
> However i do think it has worked as an appetite surpressent as i usually would be constantly looking for food and now i eat my meals, easily enough, but not looking to snacking in between. I think i would definitely try dexaprine again though.


being someone who knows the dosages in the stim blend.........it almost scares me that you dont feel any stimulant effect from this product......because if that is truly the case i really feel like you need to take a step back from ALL stims *that includes coffees, teas, soda's, ect...and take a minimum of 4 weeks and go stim-free.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not lying, I have no reason too. I don't know if was a case of after reading reviews I was hoping for too much. But I do agree I am going to try and have a break from caffeine diet coke is my very big weakness I know I drink far too much of it. As far as other stims go I only have had jack3d a couple of times did feel a tingling in my lips and maybe a slight bit more alert but again nothing like others experience. I think I may be addicted to caffeine in the likes of diet coke.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> I'm not lying, I have no reason too. I don't know if was a case of after reading reviews I was hoping for too much. But I do agree I am going to try and have a break from caffeine diet coke is my very big weakness I know I drink far too much of it. As far as other stims go I only have had jack3d a couple of times did feel a tingling in my lips and maybe a slight bit more alert but again nothing like others experience. I think I may be addicted to caffeine in the likes of diet coke.


Have you been taking anything else with either Yohimbine, Ephedrine or 1,3 Dimethylamylamine (Geranium Oil) in it prior to taking Dex? If so this could be the reason. All of these products act on the Alpha receptors at the cell level, and as such if you have been using them within 2-4 week of Dex then these receptors may already be downregulated. Clen would not fall into this category as it acts on the Beta receptors.

However I went into my Dex cycle having had 6 weeks away from any Alpha stim that would have downregulated the receptors, and during the first week had visible shakes.  I take a full tab at about 6am, train at 7, and then eat at about 8:30 - 09:00, however by this time even though I am not craving anything, I can feel that my blood sugar is low, and need to eat. As you say it is a great appetite suppressant, as I too am on a high deficit cal diet, but it genuinely is hitting me like a train about 45 - 60mins after taking it.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I have not had anything like that the only stim priory to dex was taking jack3d twice 3 scoops each time that would probably been a good couple of months before. As said didbt feel the buzz everyone else did so didn't bother With it any more.

Never had any clen or anything either. I am not doubting it's potency and am generally concerned and have been about how little affect jack3d had but more concerning after all the reviews this product had on me.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Have PM'd you mate....


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

ad53ggz said:


> I have not had anything like that the only stim priory to dex was taking jack3d twice 3 scoops each time that would probably been a good couple of months before. As said didbt feel the buzz everyone else did so didn't bother With it any more.
> 
> Never had any clen or anything either. I am not doubting it's potency and am generally concerned and have been about how little affect jack3d had but more concerning after all the reviews this product had on me.


You have a classic case of adrenal fatigue. I've been there, it sucks!

On average, how many diet cokes, coffees, teas, or anything containing caffeine do you drink each day?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

VaughnTrue said:


> You have a classic case of adrenal fatigue. I've been there, it sucks!
> 
> On average, how many diet cokes, coffees, teas, or anything containing caffeine do you drink each day?


There's a supplement called adrenal factor or revamp good for this


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Far far too many not coffee just diet coke Pepsi 2l a day would be easily achieved most days


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> There's a supplement called adrenal factor or revamp good for this


and neither of them can actually reverse adrenal fatigue. There is absolutely 0 science behind "adrenal fatigue" products.


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

ad53ggz said:


> Far far too many not coffee just diet coke Pepsi 2l a day would be easily achieved most days


very odd. A full 2liter of diet coke should have only like 300mg of caffeine.

Any other supplements you're taking?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Nope nothing. Think I'm going to go see a doctor.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Ad53ggz - I have a friend who gets very little of a stim effect from Geranium products either yet finds NO-Shotgun extremely potent despite it not being very stimuating according to some. You may be just an outlier in this regard. Most importantly, remember the Dexaprine works not via solely the energy complex but also will enhance thyroid mediated fat loss.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah I'm not diminishing the dex. In any way like the idea of extra fat loose nothing to apparent from that yet though but decreased appetite is good


----------



## baldwanus (Oct 10, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> I'm not lying, I have no reason too. I don't know if was a case of after reading reviews I was hoping for too much. But I do agree I am going to try and have a break from caffeine diet coke is my very big weakness I know I drink far too much of it. As far as other stims go I only have had jack3d a couple of times did feel a tingling in my lips and maybe a slight bit more alert but again nothing like others experience. I think I may be addicted to caffeine in the likes of diet coke.


dont worry bro, was in no way trying to say you were lying! 

simply stating, with the amount of stims in dexa, its just a little scary you feel nothing


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I know, I find it a little concerning too. After speak to another member, decided to get some blood test done just to be on the safe side. However I took dex this morning ( like the idea of extra fat loss and appetite suppressant if nothing else!) not expecting to get the bloods done for a while, appointment today this afternoon. Will the dex do anything to any of the levels? thyroid checking mainly i think?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I yet to hear of anyone with an actual medically certified case of "adrenal fatigue"

It's yet a nother syndrome that diet / health guru's like to sell to try and say you should take supplement "x" or try my "super health promoting" diet plan.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

VaughnTrue said:


> and neither of them can actually reverse adrenal fatigue. There is absolutely 0 science behind "adrenal fatigue" products.


reminds me of the wave of androgen receptor cleaning/refreshing supps that were around a few years back


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> I know, I find it a little concerning too. After speak to another member, decided to get some blood test done just to be on the safe side. However I took dex this morning ( like the idea of extra fat loss and appetite suppressant if nothing else!) not expecting to get the bloods done for a while, appointment today this afternoon. Will the dex do anything to any of the levels? thyroid checking mainly i think?


The one they normally check for is TSH (Thyroid Stimulating Hormone) and this shouldn't be affected by Dex. T3 or T4 (and liothyronine L-T3 or levothyroxine L-T4) would have an effect on TSH levels, but as long as you are not also using these, it should be fine.

Keep us posted.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

VaughnTrue said:


> I mean looking at what I just posted I seriously have 0 idea how a product that has 3 same ingredients as another, yet lower doses of all 3, and doesn't contain 2 other potent stimulants...could be anywhere as powerful. The math doesn't add up for me.


less is more.drink enough coffe nd youl overload the adrenals to the point ov an adrenalin dump nd then the **** hits the fan nrgy wise.too much stimulation/stims kills enrgy levels



> A commonly recommended dose to improve performance is 3 to 6 milligrams of caffeine per kilogram, consumed one hour before exercise.2 However, recent evidence suggests that the beneficial effects of caffeine occur at low levels of intake-1 to 3 milligrams of caffeine per kilogram-when caffeine is consumed before and/or during exercise.4 There is also little evidence of a dose-response relationship to caffeine, as the benefits in exercise performance do not increase with higher doses of caffeine.1


http://www.todaysdietitian.com/newarchives/td_030909p8.shtml


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

gb666 said:


> less is more.drink enough coffe nd youl overload the adrenals to the point ov an adrenalin dump nd then the **** hits the fan nrgy wise.too much stimulation/stims kills enrgy levels
> 
> http://www.todaysdietitian.com/newarchives/td_030909p8.shtml


Sigh...

You're telling me 100mg of caffeine will hit someone harder than 250mg of caffeine?

BRB reducing all of our active ingredients so people can feel them more.

BTW - You're posting info on caffeine dosing in relation to PERFORMANCE. I never mentioned performance. I am talking about the way something makes you feel.

and yes, 1-3mg/kg of caffeine is usually enough to wake people up...I have seriously ZERO clue what you were trying to show with this post.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

VaughnTrue said:


> Sigh...
> 
> You're telling me 100mg of caffeine will hit someone harder than 250mg of caffeine?


so harder is mor efficeint/better by yor post?

as my first post said......



> drink enough coffe nd youl overload the adrenals to the point ov an adrenalin dump


but hey if want to go the overkil rute whom i to say not to.



> BTW - You're posting info on caffeine dosing in relation to PERFORMANCE. I never mentioned performance. I am talking about the way something makes you feel.


if yor that over stimed from the product youl feel like pants as people have already pointed out and then you cant perform so usin the product then bcomes pointless.



> and yes, 1-3mg/kg of caffeine is usually enough to wake people up...I have seriously ZERO clue what you were trying to show with this post.


like using a sledgehamer wen a mallet wud have done.


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

Uhhh you realize you can take a dose of 1/4, 1/2, or even 3/4 of a pill?

That's why they're in Caplets and not capsules, so everyone can take a dose that fits them.

If 1-3mg/kg is too much for you, you should never touch coffee. 200-400mg in a single medium coffee. Be careful, dont wanna OD


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

gb666 said:


> less is more.drink enough coffe nd youl overload the adrenals to the point ov an adrenalin dump nd then the **** hits the fan nrgy wise.too much stimulation/stims kills enrgy levels
> 
> http://www.todaysdietitian.com/newarchives/td_030909p8.shtml


I agree with that to an extent, but I don't feel that dexaprime reaches that level.

Mike


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

When will we get to find out if we are able to log these?, real excited about seeing how it lives up to the statements made


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OJay said:


> When will we get to find out if we are able to log these?, real excited about seeing how it lives up to the statements made


I am actually logging a cycle at the moment. Will be completed in 3 weeks-ish, and will be posting up a review of it following that.


----------



## moviekar (Apr 10, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> I would have to concur with this. I have tried several of the over the counter, and *ahem* not over the counter, fat burners. This one does seem to live up to the hype. Probably the strongest one I have used outside of Pharma based ECA stack and Clen. And it is not far off Pharma ECA to be honest, will know more once I get into it.
> 
> It give me shakes similar to Clen. I take a whole cap about an hour before training in the morning at 6am, and another 0.5 cap at about 2pm, and I am noticing that about an hour after the gym I am still jittering. My workouts are brilliant and I sweat like I am in a shower when on Cardio. There is 100Kg of me for it to get dispersed in  , so I would suggest that if you weigh less than this then start with 0.5 tablets, and work up.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, what's your thoughts on cycling ECA and Dexaphrine.....I'm thinking 2 weeks on ECA, switch to Dexaphrine for next 2 weeks and then back again on ECA for 2 weeks and so on....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

moviekar said:


> Nice one mate, what's your thoughts on cycling ECA and Dexaphrine.....I'm thinking 2 weeks on ECA, switch to Dexaphrine for next 2 weeks and then back again on ECA for 2 weeks and so on....


Not going to work mate. While the Eph in ECA hits the beta receptors in cells (and hence why it is more efficient than the normal alpha stims), it also hits the alpha receptors hard as well. ECA will downregulate the alpha receptors, and given that the new Dexaprine contains Acacia Rigidula (as well as caffeine and the two variants of T2), and this is an alpha stim. if you run this straight after ECA you wont get much from it at all.


----------

